# Best and Brightest Headlamp Available



## AndyStroup (Aug 24, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new headlamp for extreme use, namely caving. I have looked around online and a few manufacturers keep coming up. I already own a Scurion. I have had a Lupine Spe-Lu. I have had many Petzl lamps. I just want some opinions on what to buy next if price is not a factor. I am looking at the Lupine Betty x pro very hard. Just seems like a lot of money and I can't find any reviews from individuals that this light is what it is made out to be. I got my Scurion and I saw that they brought one out that has about a thousand Lumens. Also a good contender. ANY THOUGHTS!!!!!


----------



## teststrips (Aug 24, 2009)

I have to start off by saying, I've never been caving, so I might be completely off base here but....

why would you want something that bright in a completely dark environment? If you'd have something that is super bright with tons of throw, you'd basically only have a tunnel of ~10 degrees that you can look at. 

When I hike in the dark in the woods, I generally can't stand using anything that has a reflector... I generally use my zebralight headlamp on its lowest setting.. I still keep something with throw with me in case I need to check out something far away that goes bump in the night, but for general navigation, my zebralight's low setting (~4 lumens) is more than enough for what I need/want.

Are you in super large caverns, trying to look at stuff far away, or what am I missing here that requires so much light?


----------



## Marduke (Aug 24, 2009)

Serv-Light is something to look at, they are in process of coming out with a new model. 

You could also simply update your current scurion with current generation emitters. But I have no idea what is currently in it to give you pointers.

Pratville AL??


----------



## AndyStroup (Aug 24, 2009)

Well, all good questions. To start off with, I don't need that much light or throw, generally speaking, in any cave I go in. In fact most that I go in, 100 lumens may be too much. But I guess you can say that I have always been one that likes to have the brightest. I have been in situations in larger caverns where the extra light would have been a godsend in planning a decent or in picking a route to the top or bottom when climbing.

And if anyone has tried to find there way back down the mountain at nighttime from the top entrance of Sinking Cove cave with a dim light would love to be able to turn up the light to daytime to find the way. My eyes may be getting worse with age or something, but I'm not going to come out of a cave again in the dead of night and not be able to find my way back to my cooler filled with ice cold beer, let alone the vehicle.

And as to the question as to what emiter is in the scurion, well, I have never liked the size of the scurion or the weight for that matter. So, actually, I don't even want to think of keeping it for my main light.

And Prattville is northwest of Montgomery Alabama.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 24, 2009)

teststrips said:


> Are you in super large caverns, trying to look at stuff far away, or what am I missing here that requires so much light?



4lms might be enough enough to see where you are, but it is not nearly enough to see where you are going, or the formations which surround you (which is the whole point of going in the first place), or what is the terrain several hundred feet away. Caving is actually the only time I want or need a light dedicated to throw for exactly those reasons.



AndyStroup said:


> And Prattville is northwest of Montgomery Alabama.



Howdy from the Huntsville Grotto :wave:


----------



## Anders (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello AndyStroup.
*NOVA HEADLAMPSET*

is pretty bright and pricey too..
http://www.mila.se/web/folder.asp?folderID=212

Anders


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 24, 2009)

Andy,

Let's go caving sometime. I'm in Birmingham and you can check out my Serv-Light, although it is no longer in production.

Which model Scurion do you have? I have a strong feeling I've seen your helmet and scurion pass me coming in as I was coming out of a cave (can't remember when though).. . ..


----------



## Viper715 (Aug 24, 2009)

The new Surefire Saint ought to be a good one to try. I love my Zebralights H501W and H60. They have served me well in many night time adventures including some climbing and caving. I always have a dedicated thrower or two or three on me, don't look at me you all got me addicted to flashlights. I have a Malkoff MD2 with and M60 and I also have a E1B that I mount on the headband for some throw in a light package when I need it.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 25, 2009)

AndyStroup... you'll need to resize that image in your sigline, please. It is far too large, way above the maximum permitted 500 x 100 pixels. Please read Rule 3.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Aug 25, 2009)

That Nova headlamp is certainly crazy bright and expensive, but it appears to be made for orienteering and is not really built to be a caver's light. 

With your Scurion, you've got about the brightest caving lamp available right now, but you are right that it is huge and heavy. 

If I were in your situation right now, I'd probably buy a Sten-Light for its small size and bombproof design. It will not produce the same output as your Scurion, but it will be comfortable on your helmet and plenty bright. They don't update their website much, but the current offering is significantly brighter than the 140 lumens they state on their fact sheet at www.stenlight.com

Another option would be to check out the new but yet to be released Fenix HP10. It promises 225 lumen burst, 120 lumens for 7.5 hours and a 7 lumen low mode that will run for a week or so. If it is truly waterproof as claimed and as durable as Fenix lights are known for, this might be the best affordable off-the-shelf light yet. I've got one on pre-order and I just hope that it is as cave-worthy as the specs suggest.


----------



## AndyStroup (Aug 25, 2009)

I have read that the Saint by Surefire will not be ready till November or something like that. Does anybody have any experience with the Betty X Pro light? I like the look more than the Saint and it still has the ability for unlimited light settings. I think that both lights are equally robust. Surefire may have the better warenty. I have owned both brands before and never had any problems with the Surefires I have owned. The Lupine light on the other hand had two major problems. When I recieved the light from Lupine, one LED did not work, and the battery failed within a year but both problems were solved right away with new parts shipped very quickly. I feel that I would be happy with either light but the Saint has 100 lumens while the Betty has 1500, and to tell you the truth, I would pay the money to see what that translates to when I look up that toppless dome at Tumbling Rock cave.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 25, 2009)

Andy... your sigline pic is now 240 x 180 pixels - still too high (max is 100 pixels high). You can see the size by right clicking on the pic and selecting _Properties_. When re-sizing in a photo-editing program, select pixels as the unit of measurement, rather than ins or mm.


----------



## Mick (Aug 27, 2009)

Just a "teaser" at this time but close by. Seen by some TAG people.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/226956


----------



## AndyStroup (Aug 27, 2009)

Anders said:


> Hello AndyStroup.
> *NOVA HEADLAMPSET*
> 
> is pretty bright and pricey too..
> ...


 

I love the output on the Nova. 2000 watts is a lot for a light. I also saw a few downsides to the light. Plastic build, Heavy battery, bulky, and a short run time. As to the prices, I figured up a price of 627 for the light and an extra battery is 342 dollars. It is expensive for what you get.

Just looking around and comparing what few offerings suggested to me, I have almost decided. If someone does not have any super suggestions in by next week, I'll just go with the Lupine Betty X pro with an extra battery and see if I can get a hold of a Surefire Saint just in time for the TAG cave-in. Both lights seem to me to be a good deal and both seem to be built incredibly well. And maybe by having the helmet mounted battery pack for the Saint, it might be a very good balancing act with the Betty and the Saint on the front of the helmet.

As for the other lights suggested, I looked them up also. Some of the customs were absolutely what I was looking for. Unfortunately I cannot just buy them. Thanks to everybody who posted!!!!!


----------



## Anders (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello AndyStroup.

Yes, it is way too expensive, it must be several lights that is much cheaper, maybe not as bright but almost in that range.

Anders


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 30, 2009)

AndyStroup said:


> I love the output on the Nova. 2000 watts is a lot for a light.


28 W is too. (2,000 lumens.)


----------



## WadeF (Aug 30, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> 28 W is too. (2,000 lumens.)



2,000 lumens from 6 Rebels? Doesn't seem to add up.


----------



## TorchBoy (Aug 30, 2009)

Hm, that's a point. Do you think they used the efficiency figure when run at 350 mA and extrapolated straight to full power (1 amp)? Or are they overdriving them?


----------



## Scurion (Sep 2, 2009)

AndyStroup said:


> I am looking to buy a new headlamp for extreme use, namely caving. I have looked around online and a few manufacturers keep coming up. I already own a Scurion. I have had a Lupine Spe-Lu. I have had many Petzl lamps. I just want some opinions on what to buy next if price is not a factor. I am looking at the Lupine Betty x pro very hard. Just seems like a lot of money and I can't find any reviews from individuals that this light is what it is made out to be. I got my Scurion and I saw that they brought one out that has about a thousand Lumens. Also a good contender. ANY THOUGHTS!!!!!



Yes AndyStroup (alias Andy Childs) I have a thought on this:

...you "own" a Scurion ?? 
...you got "your" Scurion ??

I don't think so AS YOU HAVE NEVER PAID FOR THIS LAMP that I sent you in august 2007.

You were warned several times and you received several reminders. You have still the chance to sort that out - if not.. well, Internet does not forget!

I write this to warn other dealers for not repeating my mistake .
Rolf Siegenthaler

Melzer&Siegenthaler GmbH - Scurion(TM)


----------



## Mick (Sep 11, 2009)

bump!


----------

